# Yall aint gonna believe this ( no pics)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

pok I just did a tune up on th Dakota 6 Champion RC12YC , cap, rotor, the Champs were replacing Autolite's I put in 3 years ago and have basically left there because the truck started as advertised every time
Plugs.....normal ONE YEAR wear!!!!!!!! no damage, no burnt no fouling out no buildup other than normal stuff you see after a year, 
Cap....... plug plug wire cons fine inside normal one year buildup and wear, center carbon piece work the hell out
Rotor.....done for, carbon from the cap piece was about to make a short circuit
Air filter.....Very Misleading, I have checked it regular and it always looks fine, this time I replaced it anyway and the new one you can see through way better than the old one
it does puff a little on startup, but theres no burnt oil on the plugs so at least I know its just calve caps seals, no biggie


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Please keep us posted how those Champions hold up in that Dodge, sir!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A lot of dirt can come out of air filter just by banging it on concrete. Of course only in our area do we get six weeks of yellow pine crap every spring so after that, the filter gets clogged. My family car has two air filters (V6) so more $$$.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yeah! I have a big old pine next to my driveway, and a few others scattered around the yard, the vehicles always turn yellow in the spring. Two of them are getting old and starting to shed branches, so I plan on taking them down in the next year or two. (That's the one that dropped a branch on my mobile shed)


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> A lot of dirt can come out of air filter just by banging it on concrete. Of course only in our area do we get six weeks of yellow pine crap every spring so after that, the filter gets clogged. My family car has two air filters (V6) so more $$$.


Yea, same up here in the ENC, I moved to the wrong place to hate pine trees LOL, I have to basically disassemble my truck every year and get the damn pine needles out of eh vents, fan, and ducts
Yes I don't like pine trees in Va Beach there was one in my front yard and I warped the whole thing in primer cord one weekend and asked the fire marshal where he wanted the tooth picks LOL, here in NC we were on the way to Greenville one day and passed a time grove outside Oak City on 11 and it looked like the trees exploded when the wind hit them, next thing we knew the auto headlights came on LOL


----------

